# Plane



## Pauley (Jan 21, 2012)

I was in out local used tool store a few weeks ago and came across a Stanley Bailey #7 smoothing plane. Everything was there and the price was $10.00. So I picked it up and now have it just about ready to be put back together after restoring it. However, and here comes the "stupid question" part...I do not remember how the blade is supposed to be put in....yeah yeah yeah, I know, the sharp side is down...ha ha ha...does the bevel face down or up? And the chipper...? How far from the edge of the blade does that get placed...?

Well, I am going to head out of the shop cause I keep thinking of this and it does nothing but aggravate me (cause I can't remember) and embarrasses me to no end!

Thanks, and please.....be gentle.


----------



## strippedscrew (Oct 28, 2012)

Bevel down.
Move frog forward to edge of throat.
Bring chipper about 1/16" from edge of cutter. (blade)
Tighten cap iron. Not super tight like some twits do.
Flip it over get cutter showing evenly across sole about yeah much. Just a hair, you'll want fine shavings.
Start cutting, can always make ajustments

P.S. $10 for a #7. Good on ya.


----------



## hwebb99 (Nov 27, 2012)

Bevel down. Don't feel like an idiot. I spent 30 minutes trying to figure out how in the heck the chipper goes on the bevel side of the blade. On a block plane the blade goes bevel up.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

For $10, you got one heck of a deal.


----------

